# Swordtail and gourami?



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

My swordtail (pure not platy) seems to have taken a liking to my gold female gourami. Keeps trying to mate with it. *r2 is it time to buy a female swordtail?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You sure he's not just trying to nip off her feelers? Watch out for that... platys can be nippy sometimes.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Nope he wasn't nipping he was doing the tap and flicking his gonopodium at the same time.. Seen it enough with the gups....


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry i cant give you input, but thanks for the lol


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, maybe he needs a girl or two...


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Many male livebearers are over-sexed and need members of their own species around to keep them from bothering other species. Get some female swords and more Golds.


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe your swordtail is a Charlie Sheen fan and is trying to emulate his idol.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Well it IS male.. Horney little turd.. Lol


----------

